# Armstrong Whitworth F.K.8



## Graeme (Mar 3, 2017)

Well, half of one...


----------



## Wurger (Mar 3, 2017)

Not bad..


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 3, 2017)

Ah... not HALF bad...


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 3, 2017)

Interesting pic. Note the image is reversed. The serial number on the fin reads B294 but the numbers are bass-ackwards.

There's a new 1/48 kit of the "Bick Ack" being released by Copper State Models which looks an absolute peach. This aircraft (prior to its crash) might make an interesting subject for a model.


----------



## Graeme (Mar 3, 2017)

buffnut453 said:


> Interesting pic. Note the image is reversed. The serial number on the fin reads B294 but the numbers are bass-ackwards.



I'm the ass Buff - musta flipped it when playing with the image before posting.


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 4, 2017)

Happens to the best of us ,Graeme. Still a great pic.


----------

